# KYB AGX or GR-2



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

I know everyone here raves about the AGX struts for our cars, but what is the difference between them and the GR-2s. I know the AGXs are adjustable but im no weekend racer, i just want something to support coilovers. Are the GR-2s no better than stock struts(which is what ive heard from some) or are they basically the same minus the adjustable features and not to mention $50 cheaper.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ground control coilovers work better with the AGX adjustables is what i been told and what i been hearing.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *ground control coilovers work better with the AGX adjustables is what i been told and what i been hearing. *


actually the G/C go over the agx if you can afford G/C to go with agx $399 then do it if not.

buy the agx (no no on the gr2's) and get H&R springs
Don't buy eibach (pro-kit's or sportlines)

O


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes, go with the AGX's


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*gr2*

the gr2 are great struts i have them with eibach pros. one of my friends has the agx and they are awesome but he has played with the adjuster 2 times and it rides the same as mine 

ps buy the eibach camber bolts


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

stay away from thegr2 there not made for a car thats lowered the gr2 are a stock replacement get the agx i got mine from jc whitney for 289,bout 2 years ago they have thebest price around on them


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

the gr2s will give you a great ride, since theyre pretty much standard equipment on a lot of vehicles... so its like dropping your car w/ stock shocks.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

My Friend manages a performance Shop and he has tried both AGX and GR2's. He recommends both but, he sells more of the GR2's because of the price. 

I had contacted KYB and was told they will only warranty their struts on Eibach Pro-Kit 1.2" or Suspension Techniques Springs lowering no more than 1.5"

I followed their direction and my car rides just like stock but has no body roll and handles on the highway's excellent.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would go for the AGXs if I had the money. I have the GR-2s right now. The are good struts, but I still wish I had the opportunity to be able to adjust them. Yes, the AGXs are more expensive than the GR-2s, but you mainly gain adjustability and a more durable high performance strut while the GR-2 was geared for OEM specs.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

SentraBoy said:


> *My Friend manages a performance Shop and he has tried both AGX and GR2's. He recommends both but, he sells more of the GR2's because of the price.
> 
> I had contacted KYB and was told they will only warranty their struts on Eibach Pro-Kit 1.2" or Suspension Techniques Springs lowering no more than 1.5"
> 
> I followed their direction and my car rides just like stock but has no body roll and handles on the highway's excellent. *


eibach pros lower way more than 1.2 trust me i tuck rear and have 1 finger in front and the gr2s are great


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

No, the pro kits are 1.2 inches, and no the GR-2's are not OK with a lowered car. They are valved for stock spring rates, lowering springs have higher than stock spring rates, therefore they are not a good combination. Go ahead and think you're saving money, but when your GR2's are dead after a year and you have to replace them you've already spent more than you would have if you did it right the first time. Before I got my AGX's I got replacement stock struts and they were dead after about 6 months with the pro kits. When I say dead I mean they couldn't even hold up to the force of gravity, that's pretty bad.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

My GR-2s are still working perfecly fine. However, I would trade my GR-2S for some AGXs any day. Adjustability is the main factor, plus the fact that the AGX is a high performance strut while the GR-2 is an OEM type of strut. In addition, adjustability is always good, especially when you got to use your Nissan for dates, hahaha.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

Adam said:


> *No, the pro kits are 1.2 inches*


 if you would like to measure the height on my car please come and do so. the drop of the pros is about double what they say . this is my 4th set of coils and all the others said they were more but the only ones that were as much were the coil overs as for the gr2s are concerned they fell far superior to oem replacement struts. thats my 2 cents


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

All the prokits in ads I've read for B14 are 1.4" drop and the sportine being 2"


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

not to beat a dead horse but unless you have some need to only have a 1.4in drop

GET H&R SPRINGS!!!

READ: they are stiffer than prokits and get rid of that wheel gap

(with agx of course)
O

eibach is good for their race springs but that's about it


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

twisted200ser said:


> *if you would like to measure the height on my car please come and do so. the drop of the pros is about double what they say . this is my 4th set of coils and all the others said they were more but the only ones that were as much were the coil overs as for the gr2s are concerned they fell far superior to oem replacement struts. thats my 2 cents *


On my car they are 1.2 inches.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Go ahead and think you're saving money, but when your GR2's are dead after a year


 Yeah he's right! After one month and not even, I've blown the brand new front Gr2's and now the ride is extremely ridiculous. I've used the Gr2's with intrax springs (2.5 in. drop) and they performed beautifully. Tried them with coilovers and they're done. Luckily, I can just exchange my struts through a friend's business. Don't use the Gr2's with coilovers or you'll be sorry.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn Ive got Gr2s on with Arospeed Crap coilovers and over time the ride has just got worse--Ive always blamed it on the Coils but maybe my GR2s are shot too.....


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I just took my intrax set up off my red B12 and put them on the silver one and what a ride After 3 years, this set up is still functional and has a nice ride height (2.5 inch drop).


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I dunno if I feel to confident with Intrax..I dont know too much about them...


Im gonna go with the Tein springs and hopefully they tuck and hold good


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

After removing the coilovers from my girl's car and inspecting them, the struts appear to be in good shape ot like I had originally posted them to be blown. I was told that the problem is that I would need a halper spring to fill in the big space between the top hat and the top base plate of the coilover. And to those who are not familiar with intrax springs, they are not ghetto nor cheap and they perform beautifully. As with their performance, they are not cheap either. If they had sold a coilover for the sentras, I would definitely be of interest.


----------

